# Meat for Tegu



## Kay (Jul 26, 2017)

I've been pricing meats just to see who has the best prices and trying to see how much feeding really might cost me. So just sharing that I went to an International Market and they had a wide selection of meats that were pretty cheap. I got 2lbs of sliced chicken breast and 2lbs of hearts for $1.79. I thought that was pretty good. I foot to look for ground turkey of course. 
I also found frog legs but I forgot the price...they were 2.57 at Food Lion for 2 of them (.55lb)


----------



## Pickle (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm a county bumkin and I catch fish and shoot squirrels send them threw a grinder deep freeze. Bonopetet


----------



## Zyn (Jun 23, 2018)

To add to pickles post. My family owns a good bit of land. We have a nice stream near my own house
And family has multiple ponds. Sev loves some minnows, crayfish, small bullfrogs, bluegill, and what not all caught and frozen to kill paracites of course.


----------



## Yogamum (Oct 11, 2018)

Zyn said:


> To add to pickles post. My family owns a good bit of land. We have a nice stream near my own house
> And family has multiple ponds. Sev loves some minnows, crayfish, small bullfrogs, bluegill, and what not all caught and frozen to kill paracites of course.



You freeze everything first then thaw ?


----------



## Zyn (Oct 12, 2018)

Yeah kills parasites


----------



## Pickle (Oct 12, 2018)

thus far my system of grinding up entire squirrels minus the hide with my fresh chicken hearts and livers freezing in portions has worked very well!! she loves it! probably way better for her too then anything you will find at the store


----------

